# My rough diet plan, open for amendment.



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Well, I never had a diet plan set out in front of me in paper, I do however eat healthily and eat plenty chicken throughout the day, I will be purchasing whey protein, creatine etc soon so havn't bothered to put them in here.

Anyway, I thought it would be interesting to write out a meal plan, all the different things I could have and the nutrition of the days meal plan, the one below has about 325g carbs and 300g protein. So, any good? Positive feedback please  .

07:00 - 200 grams fine oats, 2 slices of wholemeal toast 250 ml orange juice, 50 gram protein shake w/milk

09:00 - 100 grams egg fried rice, 200 grams of chicken

12:00 - 100 gram Chicken, lettuce and tomato sandwiches with low fat mayonaise and greek pro biotic yoghurt

15:00 - 200 grams Beef steak, peas, mash potato, brocli and gravy

18:00 - 150 gram Jacket potato w/cheese, chicken, brocli, lettuce, tomato

21:00 - 100 grams egg fried rice 200 grams chicken

23:00 - 200 grams ultra fine oats 50 gram protein shake with 100ml s/s milk

Cheers.


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

no need for 300g protein at your size, 200-250 is enough. Also 200g of ultra fine oats is about 780 cals! no more than 100g for 1 meal is enough.


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

yeah ur consuming too many oats by far, 200g before bed is a recipe for a fat gut!! Other than that seems like a nice diet, not too boring or strict.... wish i had one resembling that haha


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

marts_uk said:


> no need for 300g protein at your size, 200-250 is enough. Also 200g of ultra fine oats is about 780 cals! no more than 100g for 1 meal is enough.





johnnyreid said:


> yeah ur consuming too many oats by far, 200g before bed is a recipe for a fat gut!! Other than that seems like a nice diet, not too boring or strict.... wish i had one resembling that haha


Cheers lads, I honestly didn't even think about the fat content of the oats, I originally had it at 100 grams a piece, I never had oats before lol so not sure how much would make a bowl lol, but cheers, Im trying to keep it mixed up, with lots of chicken LOVE chicken


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

woahhh .... 200g of oats... would take about 30mins to eat lol.... but diet looks good


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

mate it's not fat content of oats... carb content, which your body cannot process which in turn is turned into to fat dude


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Swap the oats at bedtime with a tablespoon of peanut butter, the fat will help to delay the speed at which your last meal is digested and give you a more steady release of protein during your sleep.


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

oats are good for energy hence why so many people have them in the morning, to last the day. your eating them then sleeping on them.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Willie said:


> Swap the oats at bedtime with a tablespoon of peanut butter, the fat will help to delay the speed at which your last meal is digested and give you a more steady release of protein during your sleep.


Cool, never knew that, just a shame peanut butter tastes like something I can't even describe! :lol:

Oh, I'm trying to incorporate some seeds into my diet as well as they are quite high in protein for what they are, i.e. a 1/4 cup of pumpkin seeds is 19g protein which is good, anyone else on here eat pumpkin seeds? and how do you eat them? like in bread? or make your own choccy bars etc?


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Need some EFA's in there Bro


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Slow release protein and fat for your last meal.

EFA's like flax seed, fish oil caps, etc. as suggested by Mick.

You could also get some glutamine and BCAA's.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Dezw said:


> Slow release protein and fat for your last meal.
> 
> EFA's like flax seed, fish oil caps, etc. as suggested by Mick.
> 
> You could also get some glutamine and BCAA's.


Noted. I used to use glutamine all the time, but I ran out, and ran out of money, but, I started work on Wednesday and I get payed next week so I'm completely sorting out my diet and re-ordering the supplements :thumbup1:

I was looking at flax seeds and other types of seeds in Holland & Barretts the other day, will buy some fish oil caps as well! Thanx!


----------

